# Making Boyes Better (or How to Love that Needlemaster Set you Hate)



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

_I made a discovery a little over a month ago that has proven to be the long-awaited answer to the problem of the Boye Needlemaster interchangeable circular needle sets. If you own one of these sets, you know what I mean. Most of the following information I have previously posted in other threads, but as it is rather scattered and I am receiving quite a few inquiries, I thought I would consolidate it here for everyone's convenience._
---------------------------------------------------------------------
In short, the problem is this: Boye tips are great (really, I _love_ them), but the cables are _awful_. They are very thick and stiff, which is fine for normal circular knitting or flat knitting, but a _disaster_ for magic loop. To add insult to injury, the cables in the older sets have a bend in the join at each end of the cable. Again, this is not a real problem when knitting flat or doing regular circular knitting. For Magic Loop, however, it is necessary to join two or more cables together to get the sufficient length to execute the technique. Now, instead of just a bend where the cables join to the tips, you also have a double-bend (basically a zig-zag) in the middle of your long cable where your stitches get hung up and nothing will slide smoothly. I would rather poke my eyes out with my needle tips than do Magic Loop this way.

Some clever woman engineered a solution to this problem by making her own cables from assorted supplies you can get from your local hardware store. _Genius._ I had every intention of doing this myself, but just had not gotten around to it yet. Then I made a discovery, purely by accident. (Here is where it gets exciting!)

I got a complete set of ChiaoGoo Twist Red Lace interchangeables for Christmas to replace my Boyes. I thought that they looked to be about the same size as the Boyes and the fact that both sets go down to a US size 2 struck me as an interesting coincidence since not many interchangeable circulars go that small. I just started playing around and...voila! I almost passed out from the excitement.

What I discovered is that you can use the _wonderful_ ChiaoGoo "small" (fabulously flexible and curl-free) Red Twist cords with the Boye tips. All you have to do is put one of the ChiaoGoo "small" connectors between the tip and the cable. You need to get the "small" diameter cables. (ChiaoGoo cables come in two thicknesses. The "small" size fits their needle tips 2-8, and the "large" size fits tips 9-15. With the Boye tips, "small" fits everything.) They have lengths from 8" up to 50" which gives you circular lengths from 16" to 58" with the Boye 4" tips. (In other words, you'll never need to join two cables to get a longer length ever again! Woo hooo!) You also need to get a set (or several, if you're prone to losing things like I am) of the "small" cable connectors because ChiaoGoo and Boye have the threading reversed on the components (Boye puts the threads on the cables and ChiaoGoo puts them on the tips). The connector is used to convert the male/female aspect of the connection. Each connector adds a mere 1/8 inch to the total length of your circular. I am using the Twist Red Lace cable, size Small, with the size Small Cable Connectors. The join between the cable, connector and Boye tip is smooth as silk. It's almost like they were made for each other!

I bought my cables online from Handsome Fibers. When I got mine they had different prices based on the length, but now it looks like they are all $6 each. They also give you a tightening key with every cable. Connectors are $2 for a pair. Orders of $20 or more ship for free in the US, so get a couple of cables and a few connectors and you have a brand new set of fabulous, flexible interchangeable circular needles for _way_ less than you could buy a replacement set of one of the better needle brands.

Here is a link to the Handsome Fibers site for the ChiaoGoo Red Twist cables: ChiaoGoo TWIST (S) and (L) Interchangeable Cables (Remember: Choose any length, and join size "small." )

Here are the connectors: ChiaoGoo IC Cord Connectors (Again: Join size "small." )

There are other online sources, so if Handsome Fibers has sold out by the time you get around to looking into it you should be able to do a search and find a few more options. My original ChiaoGoo interchangeable set came from Amazon and I have a fixed length ChiaoGoo circular and a few of the cables that I got from eBay, so I don't think it should be too hard to find more places with these cables for sale. You can also find ChiaoGoo needles and accessories in some local yarn shops, so if you prefer to patronize your LYS, by all means, check there first.

One more point: Having an interchangeable tip separate from the cable is always a possibility (we've all been there), and if you are going to go this route of mixing and matching you must keep in mind that you are adding one more component between the tip and cable, so that's one more place at each end with the potential to come apart. I make it a habit of checking the tips every time I begin a new round, row or side of Magic Loop. If you are knitting flat, you are turning your work anyway, so it's a natural stopping point. If you are using Magic Loop then you are repositioning a new group of stitches onto your left needle tip to work them, so that's an ideal time to give the tips a tiny twist to make sure they're secure. If you are simply knitting in the round you will be slipping a Beginning of Round marker on a regular basis, so use that as your reminder to check the tips. Those extra 2 seconds (and that's _literally_ all it takes once you get into the groove) are well worth it if you can avert the disaster of having the cable separate mid-row. (Trust me. I had it happen on a lace project once. I was _far_ from pleased.)

Joins between 2 cables make me nervous, too. They are harder to keep track of as they are generally always hidden by stitches. You usually don't even realize that they are coming apart until the stitches start to snag, and sometimes not at all until it's too late. That's why I purchased a couple of 50" ChiaoGoo cables to go with my ChiaoGoo set and my Boye set. That gives me 58" with the Boye tips (60 with ChiaoGoo), so I should rarely, if ever, need to join two cables at all. The last time I checked Boye doesn't even make cables that long.

That being said, I do have *one important final note*. _Be very careful_ when tightening your Boye tips to the ChiaoGoo connector if using the key. The Boye tips are very easily stripped if too much force is applied. I have managed to strip one of my size 11s doing this. It will still attach securely to the Boye cable, but will no longer tighten on the ChiaoGoo.

Following are photos in case anyone is having difficulty picturing how the components work together.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Tammy, thanks for the great info. Great tutorial! Are you a teacher? I also love my Boyes, but get irritated at the stiffness of the cables. Will be looking into this.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Wow. Very clever and very helpful. Thanks for taking all the time it took to write this out and post the pics.


----------



## donagale (May 24, 2011)

Tammy, you rock!,,


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

What a great tutorial. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

The best part is they really work! Thanks TammyK. I got my shipment yesterday. IT WORKS. So much better than the boye cables. I only ordered 3 sizes but I am going back and ordering all lengths. Handsome fibers is great to order from! I got them 2 days after order. THANKS


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well Done I have 2 sets of Boyes so will be ordering me some cables and connectors Thank you


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

You all must have better Boye tips than I do. Most of mine have mushed (for lack of a better term, sorry!) bottom ends from tightening.  It seems as if the metal is soft and where the bottoms mushed, it caused burrs that snag the yarn.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you bunches. Just ordered my cable and connectors. If it works, I will be very excited and ordering more sizes.


----------



## rosebud3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you sooo much for this information. I bought an older set of Boyle interchangebles at a garage sale for $5.00. Couldn't get over the stiffness of the cables. I was going to go about the other way with stuff from the hardware store but your way is much easier.


----------



## BusyG-ma (Dec 12, 2013)

I have Boye and when thinking of doing the magic loop thought I would have to get new limberer cabled needles. This will be much better.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

socksaholic said:


> You all must have better Boye tips than I do. Most of mine have mushed (for lack of a better term, sorry!) bottom ends from tightening. It seems as if the metal is soft and where the bottoms mushed, it caused burrs that snag the yarn.


Boye Needlemaster tips are aluminum as opposed to the stainless steel tips that you can get with some other brands. This makes them very light and comfortable to use, but the trade off is that they are more fragile at the join where the metal is very thin, so it's very easy to bend the rim at the opening of the join on the tip. It's easy to let yourself believe that since the tips are metal they are therefore indestructible, and that really is not the case. The aluminum will crumple like a soda can if it is subjected to too much force or is not screwed into the cable perfectly straight.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I nominate TammyK for Woman of the Year!! :thumbup:


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> I nominate TammyK for Woman of the Year!! :thumbup:


Me too.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> mzmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate TammyK for Woman of the Year!! :thumbup:
> ...


"I'd like to thank the Academy..." :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Tammy, I would like to try it.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I made order, now if I could only find my Boyes needle set :-(


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> I made order, now if I could only find my Boyes needle set :-(


LOL! Don't they call that putting the cart before the horse? :lol:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry, Tammy. Can't vote for you for woman of the year. But I will vote for you for woman of the millennium!  This is fantastic info. I've had a set of Boye's for over 40 years and love the needles but hate the cables. I'm off to order some Chiao Goo cables and connectors. Thank you VERY much!


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

TammyK said:


> LOL! Don't they call that putting the cart before the horse? :lol:


Yes, but I'm not worried, I know I'll wake up in the middle of the night and remember where I put them. When the order comes in, I'm going to tear my room apart till I find it, because I'll have to try it out.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh boy Oh boy Oh boy! I bought a used set of Boyes on eBay when I first started using circulars and just could NOT get used to those stiff cables, though I did like the tips. Three years later, I have 3 sets of Hiya-Hiyas with different tip sizes, which I love. But for some reason, the idea of being able to use that first set of Boyes appeals to me. 
Thank you for this info, and for putting so much thought into your tutorial.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just going thru the last few days. Computer had so many virus it lock up tight. So with that being said, THANK YOU. Like you said those connection are terrible. I have some on my cables the connectors are in two different directions the putting a connector with them to make longer they are twisted into either a letter z or s. I know what I want for birthday this year. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I bought a set of Boye interchangeables when I first returned to knitting about 2 yrs ago. NOW I will actually have to find them and try this out! Thanks so much. Seemed a shame to keep them when I hated them. Now I might actually use them! There- see! All this hoarding does have a purpose!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG!!! Thank you so much TammyK!!

My only concern is the placement of the cable/metal junction vis-a-vis my hand. If I've favoured the Boye NeedleMaster sets above all others, it's precisely because of that bend in the cable's metal screw end. *It* prevents the heel of my palm from stressing the tip/cable join. That's been a failing point for both the Denise and the KnitPicks/Knitter's Pride sets when _I_ use them.  I'll have to consider purchasing those cables and joiner bits.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if the 'large' ChiaoGoo IC Cord Connectors are compatible with the old style larger Boye tips's larger diameter screws? 

I foresee purchases in my future!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does anyone know if the 'large' ChiaoGoo IC Cord Connectors are compatible with the old style larger Boye tips's larger diameter screws?
> 
> I foresee purchases in my future!


In one of the other threads where I posted this information originally someone said that she had an older set and she was able to attach the "small" cable by using the adaptor that came with the Boye set (used to connect the larger tips to the Boye cables) in conjunction with the ChiaoGoo "small" connector and "small" cable. Here's her post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227457-2.html#4614832


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

TammyK said:


> In one of the other threads where I posted this information originally someone said that she had an older set and she was able to attach the "small" cable by using the adaptor that came with the Boye set (used to connect the larger tips to the Boye cables) in conjunction with the ChiaoGoo "small" connector and "small" cable. Here's her post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227457-2.html#4614832


I know about _them_ http://www.simplicity.com/p-7946-knitting-needle-adapter.aspx - I even have some, but Simplicity's two for $5 is more than double ChiaoGoo's two for $2. Of course, were I a 'normal' person - with just one project on the needles at a time, I wouldn't _need_ more than two.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I know about _them_ http://www.simplicity.com/p-7946-knitting-needle-adapter.aspx - I even have some, but Simplicity's two for $5 is more than double ChiaoGoo's two for $2. Of course, were I a 'normal' person - with just one project on the needles at a time, I wouldn't _need_ more than two.


The Simplicity adaptors and ChiaoGoo connectors are not the same thing. From what I understand, you need _both_ in order to attach the older Boye tips to the ChiaoGoo cable. _(The Simplicity adaptor converts the join size down on the older/larger Boye tips to fit the smaller diameter newer Boye cables essentially making the join on the old tip the same size as the newer tips, and the ChiaoGoo connector changes the join on the tip from female to male to make the connection to the ChiaoGoo cable. Maybe Jeannine/Padittle can post a picture to show how the old needle tips can attach to the new ChiaoGoo cables. I don't have a set to work with. I'll ask her for some input.)_

*EDIT:* OK... I misread your question. Sorry. I see what you are asking now: Old Boye tip + "Large" ChiaoGoo connector + "Large" ChiaoGoo cable. I'll need to defer to someone who has actually tried that combination. I checked my ChiaoGoo set and I cannot see where the larger cables or connectors are labeled with the diameter measurement. (I will say that the ChiaoGoo "large" cables are not nearly as flexible as the "small" cables are, but they are still better than the Boye cables.)


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Tammy, thank you very much for taking the time to write this very informative tutorial!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

determined_to-knit said:


> Tammy, thank you very much for taking the time to write this very informative tutorial!


You're welcome.  I hope a few people can get some benefit from it.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

TammyK said:


> You're welcome.  I hope a few people can get some benefit from it.


Well I sure have. Never liked my boye needles I bought about a year ago. Thanks to you I have ordered the cables and have already used them on two projects. Love the cables! Judy


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Here are some pictures I took to show the various pieces that make the two sets work together. The red needle is a larger Boye needle from an old, old set that requires its own adapter to work with cables in the set. The green needle is a smaller one that does not require a Boye adapter.

Hopes these pictures help clear up what I was talking about since I don't always express myself clearly!

I now have 4 sets of interchangables because I have a lot of projects going at one time & the different sets all have their individual merits. An artist needs to have a variety of tools at his/her disposal!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

So, after asking here, I fired off a message - including the link to this topic - to ChiaoGoo, and this is the answer:


juli at: [email protected] said:


> To Me
> Today at 8:20 AM
> Good morning, Jessica-Jean!
> Wow! We did not know this. Thank you for forwarding the link to us. To answer your question "I'd just like to know if the large size is compatible with the old style Boye tips - of which I have lots."
> ...


I guess someone who _has_ a very old large-size set of NeedleMaster tips will have to buy the larger of the ChiaoGoo couplers and try them to *know* for sure.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks so much. The cables I have with my Boye needles are only about12 to 15 inches long. No way one could do a magic loop with those stiffies.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations Tammy. You just sat at home, in whatever state you live in and spent a lot of my money!!! Now that's what I call a professional shopper!!! LOL I wish now I had bought one cord of every size, but I'm sure I will be getting more very soon. This is an answer to a prayer. I have bought 3 kinds of cords so far and not nearly as flexible as I want them to be. Is anyone else like me, they have more needles and accessories that we will ever need but can't stop buying? I was even going to buy more needles, even though my Boye set goes from 2 to 15. But I removed them and refrained (applause please) I'm the same with technical toys and sewing, (I'm also a quilter) it's an incurable addiction! 

.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> Well I sure have. Never liked my boye needles I bought about a year ago. Thanks to you I have ordered the cables and have already used them on two projects. Love the cables! Judy


Yay!!!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Tammy I see you are in one of my favorite states, PA. When I was planning to buy a new sewing machine, that's where I went, to ask many questions about what brand I should have. Hands down all answered the same, Bernina. I have two of them now, and have enjoyed every stitch. I would love to get the "top dog" but I have to wait until I win the lottery!! LOL So, you see, I believe that PA is the place to go for info about anything domestic!! I wish I was there right now, I have several long time, wonderful Amish friends in Millersburg that I haven't seen for about 4 years.Thank you!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

dmbt said:


> Tammy I see you are in one of my favorite states, PA. When I was planning to buy a new sewing machine, that's where I went, to ask many questions about what brand I should have. Hands down all answered the same, Bernina. I have two of them now, and have enjoyed every stitch. I would love to get the "top dog" but I have to wait until I win the lottery!! LOL So, you see, I believe that PA is the place to go for info about anything domestic!! I wish I was there right now, I have several long time, wonderful Amish friends in Millersburg that I haven't seen for about 4 years.Thank you!


Well, maybe _right_ now wouldn't be as great as you think what with all the ice and snow and sub-freezing temperatures and a great big noreaster heading this way as we speak, but the rest of the year it's pretty darn nice! :lol:


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

dmbt said:


> Tammy I see you are in one of my favorite states, PA. When I was planning to buy a new sewing machine, that's where I went, to ask many questions about what brand I should have. Hands down all answered the same, Bernina. I have two of them now, and have enjoyed every stitch. I would love to get the "top dog" but I have to wait until I win the lottery!! LOL So, you see, I believe that PA is the place to go for info about anything domestic!! I wish I was there right now, I have several long time, wonderful Amish friends in Millersburg that I haven't seen for about 4 years.Thank you!


I agree about a Bernina. I have the same one since 1967 and it is still going strong.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Padittle said:


> Here are some pictures I took to show the various pieces that make the two sets work together. The red needle is a larger Boye needle from an old, old set that requires its own adapter to work with cables in the set. The green needle is a smaller one that does not require a Boye adapter.
> 
> Hopes these pictures help clear up what I was talking about since I don't always express myself clearly!
> 
> I now have 4 sets of interchangables because I have a lot of projects going at one time & the different sets all have their individual merits. An artist needs to have a variety of tools at his/her disposal!


Thanks for the info and pictures. It helps to see all the pieces.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Tammy, I'm a NH native, I'm used to that!!! In fact I love it.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

judybug52 said:


> I agree about a Bernina. I have the same one since 1967 and it is still going strong.


I had a 930 first, then traded it for a 1130, which I still have and also have a 1001. I got the 1630 and it just wasn't up to Bernina standards so I traded that for a Baby Lock Esante and I like it, but I use my Bernina's much more. I found a Singer Featherweight this year at an estate sale!!!!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

dmbt said:


> I had a 930 first, then traded it for a 1130, which I still have and also have a 1001. I got the 1630 and it just wasn't up to Bernina standards so I traded that for a Baby Lock Esante and I like it, but I use my Bernina's much more. I found a Singer Featherweight this year at an estate sale!!!!


I think mine is a 830..... Love it even though it is old


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Tammy, I have had a set of Boyes for many years and used to use them all the time. I stopped when I started sock knitting on two circulars and then Magic Loop and switched to Addi and Knit Picks, and Hiya Hiya. Every once a awhile I will use them but not very much because I hate the heavy cables now. I am so glad that I didn't donate them to Goodwill as I had thought of doing. I had read about someone that did add thin cables to her set but I really didn't trust myself to do what she did with pliers and glue etc. My wish was to purchase the new Addi's Set because I have a hodge podge of cables and needle tips and I hate rooting to find the size and length I need for what ever I am knitting. Thank you so much for going into such great detail to share what you discovered. You really are the person of the year to me..


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Tammy,

I am re-reading your article for the Chiagoo and Needlemaster.
I have the 5" Red Lace Interchangeable set. Will this work with the 5" needles? Thank you advance, I want to order some, but unsure if they will work with the 5"? Revan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Revan said:


> Tammy,
> 
> I am re-reading your article for the ChiaoGoo and NeedleMaster.
> I have the 5" Red Lace Interchangeable set. Will this work with the 5" needles? Thank you advance, I want to order some, but unsure if they will work with the 5"? Revan


The place to ask that question is: [email protected]


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Revan said:


> Tammy,
> 
> I am re-reading your article for the Chiagoo and Needlemaster.
> I have the 5" Red Lace Interchangeable set. Will this work with the 5" needles? Thank you advance, I want to order some, but unsure if they will work with the 5"? Revan


I'm not sure that I understand your question. Is the set you have a ChiaoGoo Red Lace set? Do you have a Boye Needlemaster set? The whole point of the above information is that you can use the better *ChiaoGoo cables* with the *Boye needle tips*. If you don't have Boye tips then none of this really applies to you. (Of course, you can always order additional cables to go with a ChiaoGoo set - no extra connectors necessary. The only cable you can't use with the 5" tips is the 8" cable because the tips are too long.)


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes Tammy I have the Needlemaster set; I bought one last year from Amazon in the red case and also have a vintage one in the brown case.

I did order about 4 connectors and one of each of the lenghts they have. Thank you. Revan


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does anyone know if the 'large' ChiaoGoo IC Cord Connectors are compatible with the old style larger Boye tips's larger diameter screws?
> 
> I foresee purchases in my future!


 Hi JJ, I have the "newer" Boye sets (sz. 2-15) in the zipper case and the ChiaoGoo "small" connector works with the small cable - thank you soooo much for this info, TammyK.

I also have the older Boye set (from Ebay) in the snap case (needle sizes 6-15). I bought the ChiaoGoo large size connector, and it does not work with these oldest Boye tips.. I think the only way to get this to work is Boye old tip +plus Boye adapter +ChiaoGoo small connector +ChiaoGoo small cable.....

Someone, somewhere posted a tutorial - to "make your own Boye cable out of weed whacker line"" - that may be the better option for these really old Boye sets BUT you will need size 4-40 screws for these older sets (not the 2-56 screws mentioned in the tutorial)

Thank you again Tammy - I saw your original back in Jan?/ Dec? and ordered then - had to wait several weeks for Handsome Fiber to get the longer length cables back in stock....Great company to deal with....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

lupines said:


> Hi JJ, I have the "newer" Boye sets (sz. 2-15) in the zipper case and the ChiaoGoo "small" connector works with the small cable - thank you soooo much for this info, TammyK.
> 
> I also have the older Boye set (from Ebay) in the snap case (needle sizes 6-15). I bought the ChiaoGoo large size connector, and it does not work with these oldest Boye tips.. I think the only way to get this to work is Boye old tip +plus Boye adapter +ChiaoGoo small connector +ChiaoGoo small cable.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this info regarding the older Boye sets. It's very helpful. Now we might actually have all the bases covered!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lupines said:


> ... I also have the older Boye set (from Ebay) in the snap case (needle sizes 6-15). I bought the ChiaoGoo large size connector, and it does not work with these oldest Boye tips.. I think the only way to get this to work is Boye old tip +plus Boye adapter +ChiaoGoo small connector +ChiaoGoo small cable.....
> 
> Someone, somewhere posted a tutorial - to "make your own Boye cable out of weed whacker line"" - that may be the better option for these really old Boye sets BUT you will need size 4-40 screws for these older sets (not the 2-56 screws mentioned in the tutorial)...


The photo tutorial is at: http://www.rheatheylia.com/

Thank you so much for the information about the incompatibility of the large ChiaoGoo adaptors and the large-bore old Boye tips. Now, I know what to do in order to keep working with my favourite knitting needles!  :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Tammy,

My order arrived yesterday and this morning I put both the Chiagoo and Boye together and it was a match made in heavan! Wow and double Wow!!!!

Thank you so much!!!!! You are the lifesaver for the Boye needles! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Revan said:


> Tammy,
> 
> My order arrived yesterday and this morning I put both the Chiagoo and Boye together and it was a match made in heavan! Wow and double Wow!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!! You are the lifesaver for the Boye needles! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Woo hoo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Tha adapters for the larger needles are available on Amazon, if anyone is interested. Then the smalll connectors work on the large needles


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BMFleming said:


> Tha adapters for the larger needles are available on Amazon, if anyone is interested. Then the smalll connectors work on the large needles


http://www.amazon.com/Boye-Knitting-Needle-Adapter-pck/dp/B00EX8SC0U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392862153&sr=8-1&keywords=boye+adaptors

If I understand the listing, it seems you're getting three packages for $8, and - if you can buy enough other things on Amazon (My wishlist is _long_!), you can get free shipping. Too bad they're not available on Amazon.*ca*.


----------



## sanjosemom (Apr 18, 2013)

A very creative solution. This is probably the smoothest join of all the different solutions. I have tried all except the retooling. But this solution is not completely trouble free. I have three sets of Boyes ranging from 30 years to one year old. I have tried the Chiaogoo connection method on all all three sets. For the size two tips in all my sets, the Chiaogoo connector is too small and slides into the tip rather than screws into the tip. It is the same on a few of the size three tips too. 

Boye tips are machined for a size 2-56 machine screw. The Chiaogoo connectors are tiny bit smaller than Size 2-56. Perhaps they will unscrew more frequently because they are just a little smaller and do not fit the threads as snugly as a size 2-56. The way to solve this is to glue the connector into tips.

With thousands of Boye sets sold over the years, for many, this is a good solution to the Boye cable problem.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sanjosemom said:



> A very creative solution. This is probably the smoothest join of all the different solutions. I have tried all except the retooling. But this solution is not completely trouble free. I have three sets of Boyes ranging from 30 years to one year old. I have tried the Chiaogoo connection method on all all three sets. For the size two tips in all my sets, the Chiaogoo connector is too small and slides into the tip rather than screws into the tip. It is the same on a few of the size three tips too.
> 
> Boye tips are machined for a size 2-56 machine screw. The Chiaogoo connectors are tiny bit smaller than Size 2-56. Perhaps they will unscrew more frequently because they are just a little smaller and do not fit the threads as snugly as a size 2-56. The way to solve this is to glue the connector into tips.
> 
> With thousands of Boye sets sold over the years, for many, this is a good solution to the Boye cable problem.


Welcome, sanjosemom, from Montréal!

And thank you very much for the information. I'm guessing that the Boye screw sizes are US, not metric, and that the ChiaoGoo - being made in China - are metric. (When will the US _ever_ join the rest of the world and switch to metric?? Probably never.) In the meantime, we'll just have to make do as best we can.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

What is the matter with the Boye company? Are they aware that people that have their sets are trying to improve on them. If they would make their own patch kit of connectors and cables they could make a lot of money or at least make some money and we wouldn't have to improvise. Are they still making the Kits? I don't know how old mine are but they are very old. They are in a zipper luggage tan case and I used them all the time for all my knitting until I started knitting socks on two circulars and them magic loop in size 1's


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Boye-Knitting-Needle-Adapter-pck/dp/B00EX8SC0U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392862153&sr=8-1&keywords=boye+adaptors
> 
> If I understand the listing, it seems you're getting three packages for $8, and - if you can buy enough other things on Amazon (My wishlist is _long_!), you can get free shipping. Too bad they're not available on Amazon.*ca*.


They are a little cheaper in the US, but i bought 6 packages so I would have a set for each pair of needles. Some of the needles seem loose, so I may have to glue the adaptors in. They were 3 pkgs for 6. something here, and like you I don't have any trouble getting free shipping. I always have lots to order.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

TammyK said:


> "I'd like to thank the Academy..." [Dsynr: and all the LITTLE PEOPLE (I'm 4'10") tee hee!] :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patkrin (Jun 23, 2014)

mzmom1 said:


> I nominate TammyK for Woman of the Year!! :thumbup:


Me too

 :lol:


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does anyone know if the 'large' ChiaoGoo IC Cord Connectors are compatible with the old style larger Boye tips's larger diameter screws?
> 
> I foresee purchases in my future!


This made me so excited that I might still be able to use my 40 year old set of Boyle's.
I just tried mine and I find that the Small size fits fine, Boyle to ChiaoGoo, but the Large size will not easily screw on tight and I don't want to force it. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

When I posted on this topic before, I too was excited to think that I could have wonderful ChiaoGoo cables with my nice old, old Boye Needlemaster tips (ones that require their own adapter to make the cables fit the larger needles). What I found was that some of Boye tips work with the ChiaoGoo cables & their small connectors, but some do not. For example, one size 3 tip works & the other does not. I think someone suggested that since the Boye needles are made of aluminum, the threads can get damaged more easily than stainless steel ones & I expect that's what happened to mine.

Your combo set may work or it may not. The set of ChaioGoo cables & small connectors work great with my Mom's newer Needlemaster set & she's happy I ordered them for her. Since mine turned out to be rather unreliable & I had already bought all those ChiaoGoo cables & small connectors, I used that as an excuse to order size 2 - 8 ChaioGoo needle tips! (I couldn't let those nice cables just languish!)


----------



## patkrin (Jun 23, 2014)

I have been away, ordered cables and connectors before I left and they were waiting for me at the Post Office, so glad to report that they work extremely well. The red lace cords are so much nicer that the Boye cables. Luv it.


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

I got my Chaiogoo tips & I LOVE them! 

But, I must say that whenever I start a hat in the round, I use the Boye set because their small cable is smaller than any other interchangeable sets' I have. For starting a hat, using the rigid cable isn't so awful, but I do switch to another needle as soon as I can. And that's why we need so many needle options!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

patkrin said:


> I have been away, ordered cables and connectors before I left and they were waiting for me at the Post Office, so glad to report that they work extremely well. The red lace cords are so much nicer that the Boye cables. Luv it.


Thanks for the feedback! I have yet to place my order.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't place an order after all. I found a yarn shop within a half-hour's drive and took my old Boye sets with me to try before buying. I bought all three lengths of cable available and four sets of the cable adapters. Then I ordered 6 pairs of the Boye adapters for the older, large-bore needle tips. It all works like a dream!! 
I found a source of the adapters cheaper than Simplicity:
http://www.doveoriginalstrims.com/knitting-needle-adapter-boye/
I was appalled to see that they looked rusted, even though the packaging was pristine. However, it doesn't affect their usability; it's just cosmetic.

Doing the happy dance while knitting travelling loop with my beloved Boye tips and my Red Twist cables!!

To note, the large size ChiaoGoo needles and cable connectors do NOT fit the Boye tips. Be sure to get the (S) Small.


----------



## lkscat (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for the info. Tammy.,


----------



## mherten (Jul 16, 2015)

I tried this solution but it didn't work for me. The connector doesn't screw all the way into the Boye needle so there is a significant gap where the yarn will catch. Any suggestions about why it worked for some but not me?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I am already a fan of ChiaoGoo needles in general!!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

mherten said:


> I tried this solution but it didn't work for me. The connector doesn't screw all the way into the Boye needle so there is a significant gap where the yarn will catch. Any suggestions about why it worked for some but not me?


Just turn them a bit firmer-- you may need to use that small rubber grip to help or after you have the needle tip on, use it as leverage to tighten the connector


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Doing the happy dance while knitting travelling loop with my beloved Boye tips and my Red Twist cables!!
> 
> To note, the large size ChiaoGoo needles and cable connectors do NOT fit the Boye tips. Be sure to get the (S) Small.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mherten said:


> I tried this solution but it didn't work for me. The connector doesn't screw all the way into the Boye needle so there is a significant gap where the yarn will catch. Any suggestions about why it worked for some but not me?


All sizes of tips or just the smallest one? One of my Boye sets had one pair of tips - the smallest - that did that and it wouldn't work; I gave them away. On the other sets, all was golden.


----------



## mhardanger (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi Tammy, I followed your tipps but the C Goo conector will not fit to my smaller Boye needles size2,3,4.There is a small space between needle and connector. Ithink Ihave an old Boye set in a brown case. Do you have an idea how to handle this.
Thanks Monika


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

mhardanger said:


> Hi Tammy, I followed your tipps but the C Goo conector will not fit to my smaller Boye needles size2,3,4.There is a small space between needle and connector. Ithink Ihave an old Boye set in a brown case. Do you have an idea how to handle this.
> Thanks Monika


I've heard of some people having trouble with fitting the size 2 tips, but I don't recall anyone mentioning problems with the others. I don't know what to tell you. Maybe someone else has a suggestion?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mhardanger said:


> Hi Tammy, I followed your tips but the C Goo connector will not fit to my smaller Boye needles size2,3,4. There is a small space between needle and connector. I think I have an old Boye set in a brown case. Do you have an idea how to handle this.
> Thanks Monika


Sorry, Monika, I have no idea what the difficulty might be, unless you're just not screwing them tightly enough. If those tips had been previously overtightened (on the original Boye cables), the metal may have splayed a bit and the edges won't line up correctly on either the original cables or the ChiaoGoos.

If indeed you're unable to use those sizes with the ChiaoGoo (S) small cable connector, let me know. I probably have more of that size tip than I need; I could first try them on the ChiaoGoo connector, and then mail them to you. Postage for six tips shouldn't be outrageous!


----------



## LindaMechele (Sep 22, 2016)

I know this post is five years old, but I HAVE to tell you, Tammy, that I LOVE YOU!!! The only reason I signed up for an account just now is to tell you that. I hope you see this.

*Forever* I've wanted ONE interchangeable needle set/system with both metal and bamboo (or wood) tips that all fit on the same cables and have small size tips (I knit mostly fingering and smaller on sizes 2 through 5). I adore my Needlemaster tips, but the cables were "meh" and Boye doesn't make wood or bamboo tips. I already have a Knitpicks Options Nickel set and thought about getting some wood tips, but the nickels are just TOO slippery, they only go down to size 4, and the cables are also "meh". To buy into a new system with everything I want would cost almost two hundred bucks - not in the budget at the moment. 

Then I came across this post, ordered some Chiaogoo cables and adapters, got them today, threaded them into a WIP, and I AM IN HEAVEN! AND CHIAOGOO MAKES BAMBOO TIPS!!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

I can't tell you how excited I am! I am moving into a tiny house of less than 400 square feet, so space will be at a premium very soon. Your discovery will allow me to get rid of *all* my other needles except half a dozen double-point sets, buy just a few more cables and tips, and have my DREAM all-in-one system for everything I will ever want to knit that fits into a TEENY-TINY SPACE - a case I'll make that'll be about as big as they original Needlemaster case. No more rooting through a BIG old box full of binders and cases and sets and circulars and ALL manner of other crap. This is revolutionary for me! I'll be able to open that small case and find the exact size I need, no matter what size it is. AHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! HEAVEN!!! 

Bonus: Selling all my other needles, even at used prices, will likely net me more money than I'll spend on the new cables and tips *AND* extra-luxurious fabric for the case. I'll actually PROFIT from this! 

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, TAMMY!!! Seriously - thank you. If you were standing in front of me, I'd hug you. Then I'd make you dinner. And then I'd serve you mojitos or mint juleps while I untangle all your knotted skeins and weave in the ends of every FO you have. Seriously. I love you that much right now.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

LindaMechele said:


> I know this post is five years old, but I HAVE to tell you, Tammy, that I LOVE YOU!!! The only reason I signed up for an account just now is to tell you that. I hope you see this.
> 
> *Forever* I've wanted ONE interchangeable needle set/system with both metal and bamboo (or wood) tips that all fit on the same cables and have small size tips (I knit mostly fingering and smaller on sizes 2 through 5). I adore my Needlemaster tips, but the cables were "meh" and Boye doesn't make wood or bamboo tips. I already have a Knitpicks Options Nickel set and thought about getting some wood tips, but the nickels are just TOO slippery, they only go down to size 4, and the cables are also "meh". To buy into a new system with everything I want would cost almost two hundred bucks - not in the budget at the moment.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow! I could cry! That has to be the best virtual hug I've gotten in my life.... _ever_!!!! :sm02: Thank *YOU*!


----------



## LindaMechele (Sep 22, 2016)

GOOD! Because seriously, I could cry right now, too, Tammy - I'm THAT excited about this!!! And on top of ALL I said above: the cables are just *DIVINE*. I got a set of the red Twists and another of the clear Spins. I've NEVER had cables this dreamy! I can't tell you how much more relaxing it is to knit now that I don't have to deal with the stiff Needlemaster cables! I don't want to put them down to type even. So ... I'm going back to my knitting now.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

LindaMechele said:


> GOOD! Because seriously, I could cry right now, too, Tammy - I'm THAT excited about this!!! And on top of ALL I said above: the cables are just *DIVINE*. I got a set of the red Twists and another of the clear Spins. I've NEVER had cables this dreamy! I can't tell you how much more relaxing it is to knit now that I don't have to deal with the stiff Needlemaster cables! I don't want to put them down to type even. So ... I'm going back to my knitting now.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Me too. Great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Tammy K is hereby nominated by the KP'ers and winning the Knitting Needle award, Congratulations Tammy K for your tutorials on the Knitting Paradise site.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations Tammy K. I loved your idea, I went and bought the wires and connectors, and then forgot what they were for when looking through my needles some time later. Then last week I was looking through my bookmarks and found your post again, and remembered, thanks again.


----------



## Jade-Arie (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi! I just wanted to say thank you as well! I got my Boye's last week and my wires & connectors today! They work like a dream. Thanks agian, Tammy K!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Congratulations Tammy K. I loved your idea, I went and bought the wires and connectors, and then forgot what they were for when looking through my needles some time later. Then last week I was looking through my bookmarks and found your post again, and remembered, thanks again.





Jade-Arie said:


> Hi! I just wanted to say thank you as well! I got my Boye's last week and my wires & connectors today! They work like a dream. Thanks agian, Tammy K!


You're welcome! :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jade-Arie said:


> Hi! I just wanted to say thank you as well! I got my Boye's last week and my wires & connectors today! They work like a dream. Thanks agian, Tammy K!


Welcome to Knitting Paradise!


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

This was a great post! Thank you!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> This was a great post! Thank you!


Glad you liked it! :sm02:


----------



## napanke (Mar 30, 2017)

Thank you! I was so disappointed when I discovered that I can't use my new boye set for magic loop and I found this forum in my search for a solution. I first tried to make my own but that ended up expensive and failed. I ordered the ChiaoGoo cables and connectors, and problem solved! I am having the problem that Monika mentioned above with tiny gap with the size 2 tips but I did not have the gap with the #1 tips. I ended up gluing the connector into one of my #2 tips because it wouldn't tightened, as I will only use that size for magic loop anyway, and the connectors are inexpensive enough to order extras. I just have to be a bit careful sliding the work over the connection. Thank you again; this forum is a great resource!


----------



## andiamo (Apr 12, 2017)

I, too, was so excited when I found this thread, I ordered some small ChiaoGoo cables and connectors from Handsome Fibers (an Oregon company, which makes this Oregon resident happy!) to use with the Boye set that used to be my grandmother's. And then I was so bummed to find they didn't work! Apparently whatever era these Boyes are from, the size of the threads/screw is much larger than the ChiaoGoo threads. It's not even close. *sadface*

I've since browsed further and read about Boye's Knitting Needle Adapters... If I got some of those and used them WITH the ChiaoGoo stuff (which I haven't yet returned), would THAT work? Anyone know?

Many thanks for your ingenuity, all!

- Jessica


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

andiamo said:


> I, too, was so excited when I found this thread, I ordered some small ChiaoGoo cables and connectors from Handsome Fibers (an Oregon company, which makes this Oregon resident happy!) to use with the Boye set that used to be my grandmother's. And then I was so bummed to find they didn't work! Apparently whatever era these Boyes are from, the size of the threads/screw is much larger than the ChiaoGoo threads. It's not even close. *sadface*
> 
> I've since browsed further and read about Boye's Knitting Needle Adapters... If I got some of those and used them WITH the ChiaoGoo stuff (which I haven't yet returned), would THAT work? Anyone know?
> 
> ...


Yes, you need the Boye adapters: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366359-1.html
They may be available elsewhere, but I've only found them at: https://www.doveoriginalstrims.com/knitting-needle-adapter-boye/


----------



## andiamo (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh, thank you! I hadn't seen your updated post, thanks for the link. My old Boye set is only sizes 6-15, so they're all one size cables - no adapters required. I'm going to order the adapter now. Can't wait to use the ChiaoGoo cables - I have projects waiting on these new cable sizes!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

andiamo said:


> Oh, thank you! I hadn't seen your updated post, thanks for the link. My old Boye set is only sizes 6-15, so they're all one size cables - no adapters required. I'm going to order the adapter now. Can't wait to use the ChiaoGoo cables - I have projects waiting on these new cable sizes!


Yeah, those are the large-bore sizes. Have fun falling in love with your Boyes!


----------



## andiamo (Apr 12, 2017)

I actually genuinely love them, not least because they were my grandmother's (I just learned to knit in January - she didn't teach me, as she died in 1993, but my mom had kept ALL her knitting supplies). I am SWIMMING in knitting stuff, which is super fun.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

andiamo said:


> I, too, was so excited when I found this thread, I ordered some small ChiaoGoo cables and connectors from Handsome Fibers (an Oregon company, which makes this Oregon resident happy!) to use with the Boye set that used to be my grandmother's. And then I was so bummed to find they didn't work! Apparently whatever era these Boyes are from, the size of the threads/screw is much larger than the ChiaoGoo threads. It's not even close. *sadface*
> 
> I've since browsed further and read about Boye's Knitting Needle Adapters... If I got some of those and used them WITH the ChiaoGoo stuff (which I haven't yet returned), would THAT work? Anyone know?
> 
> ...


When you order the ChiaoGoo, you have to order the small. They have large and small. The small one is the only one that fits.


----------



## andiamo (Apr 12, 2017)

Beatlesfan said:


> When you order the ChiaoGoo, you have to order the small. They have large and small. The small one is the only one that fits.


I did, and they don't fit the Boye needles I have. It sounds like the Boye adapter will fix that, though.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

andiamo said:


> I did, and they don't fit the Boye needles I have. It sounds like the Boye adapter will fix that, though.


I bought them and they fit my Boye needlemaster set. Maybe there is an older Needlemaster set that's different. I have bought the little screw adapters and some of the cables so I can knit magic loop. I'm using them right now. I wonder if we are talking about the same thing? I bought mine at handsomefibers.com.


----------



## andiamo (Apr 12, 2017)

Beatlesfan said:


> I bought them and they fit my Boye needlemaster set. Maybe there is an older Needlemaster set that's different. I have bought the little screw adapters and some of the cables so I can knit magic loop. I'm using them right now. I wonder if we are talking about the same thing? I bought mine at handsomefibers.com.


Yep, there are different Boye needle sets.  The one I have needs the Boye adapter AND the ChiaoGoo adapter, I'm told. I have the latter, & the former is en route to me now, so I can report back in a few days.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

andiamo said:


> I actually genuinely love them, not least because they were my grandmother's (I just learned to knit in January - she didn't teach me, as she died in 1993, but my mom had kept ALL her knitting supplies). I am SWIMMING in knitting stuff, which is super fun.


I'm happy your mom had the foresight to hang onto all her mother's knitting supplies!

Welcome to Knitting Paradise, and come back whenever you have a yarny question. No matter the time of day where you are, there is sure to be someone on KP with the answer you need.

Have you yet discovered Ravelry? Free and spam-free - databases for patterns (paid and free), yarns, and a ton of forums: http://www.ravelry.com/


----------



## andiamo (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes, I'm on Ravelry, but haven't yet delved into those forums. I've mainly been looking at (& saving) patterns there. I do love knowing there's a huge community of helpful folks out there, though, since I can't ask my grandmother all of these questions!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

andiamo said:


> Yes, I'm on Ravelry, but haven't yet delved into those forums. I've mainly been looking at (& saving) patterns there. I do love knowing there's a huge community of helpful folks out there, though, since I can't ask my grandmother all of these questions!


Even were my grandmother - or even my mother - around to ask, they wouldn't have had the answers I've found on KP. My mother was a basic knitter who _could_ follow written patterns. My grandmother was an even more basic knitter, who never - so far as anyone knew - used a written pattern. When she taught me - after _much_ nagging - to knit, she taught me the simple cast-on, ordinary cast-off, knit, purl, stockinette, garter stitch, ribbing, and that garter stitch could be produced by all purl rows as well as all knit rows. That was the total of her knitting knowledge, but it was enough for her to knit sturdy sweaters to keep her Depression Era babies in woollies. She hadn't a clue as to stitch patterns of just knit and purl, let alone lacy patterns and cables. Knitting was something she did to fill a need, it was not her passion.


----------



## andiamo (Apr 12, 2017)

OH HAPPY DAY! The Boye adapters arrived today, and they work PERFECTLY to marry the Boye needle tips and the ChiaoGoo adapter/cables. I am THRILLED. I'm also going to let the folks at Handsome Fibers know, since they said it wasn't compatible. THERE IS A WAY! Thanks, Jessica-Jean, for the added info I needed to make the ChiaoGoo accessories work!

Here's a photo in case that's useful for others.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Oh, that is great. I use the ChiooGoo cables and I love them and I really like my Boye needle tips. Happy Knitting!


----------



## andiamo (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes, and the folks from Handsome Fibers were happy to hear it worked out, too. I'm happy to not have to return the stuff I'd bought, and they get info to pass on to future customers. Wins all around. Thanks again, Knitting Paradise!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

andiamo said:


> Yes, and the folks from Handsome Fibers were happy to hear it worked out, too. I'm happy to not have to return the stuff I'd bought, and they get info to pass on to future customers. Wins all around. Thanks again, Knitting Paradise!


They will NOT pass that info along; I'd already told them it worked last year. What they really want is for buyers to buy the whole ChiaoGoo sets, not buy a few piddling bits to upgrade an antique set of the _original_ interchangeables.


----------



## andiamo (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh, that's disappointing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

andiamo said:


> Oh, that's disappointing.


Reality often is.


----------



## pimi (Aug 16, 2017)

I just went to the Handsome Fibers website and noticed there are 2 different cable choices. Are the ones that take you directly to the site via the link you posted "twist interchangeable" (up to 50") for $6.50 the small diameter ones you recommend? The other ones offered are called "twist mini" cables that go up to 37".
Great article...thanks! I just bought the Boye set and was disappointed with the stiff cables. I was going to return them til I stumbled upon your article, so thanks again!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pimi said:


> I just went to the Handsome Fibers website and noticed there are 2 different cable choices. Are the ones that take you directly to the site via the link you posted "twist interchangeable" (up to 50") for $6.50 the small diameter ones you recommend? The other ones offered are called "twist mini" cables that go up to 37".
> Great article...thanks! I just bought the Boye set and was disappointed with the stiff cables. I was going to return them til I stumbled upon your article, so thanks again!


Since the last year or so, ChiaoGoo now has three different sizes of cable-screws - Large, Small, and Mini. The ones you want are the Small. Neither of the other two will work with the Boye tips. Don't forget that you'll need a pair of cable connectors to marry up the Boye tips to a ChiaoGoo cable.


----------



## pimi (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you so much for replying! The folks at HF emailed me with the answer to my question too They are very efficient and easy to deal with. Looking forward to the improvement to my Boye needles, since I got such a good price on them at Joanne's. Thanks for the reminder of the screws, too. Seems like an expensive way to improve this awesome set, and I'm looking forward to a TON of knitting since there are so many good yarn bargains out there  Happy knitting, Y'all!


----------



## pimi (Aug 16, 2017)

If I may pose one more question.....for today at least.....are there any particular lengths that are good, better, best to purchase? So far, I'm thinking I'd like the 30", 37" and 50" (size S), but I'm wondering if I will really need the 50", or if I need a shorter than 30" one instead or in addition to the 3. I've been knitting over 30 yrs, so I have a lot of circular needles, but most are rather stiff. I'm just learning the magic loop method, and I think I'm going to love it! I'm just wondering what lengths are most versatile. I guess I don't really know at this point what I don't know.....Thanks in advance.


----------



## pimi (Aug 16, 2017)

I meant inexpensive way to improve my set  :sm16:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

pimi said:


> If I may pose one more question.....for today at least.....are there any particular lengths that are good, better, best to purchase? So far, I'm thinking I'd like the 30", 37" and 50" (size S), but I'm wondering if I will really need the 50", or if I need a shorter than 30" one instead or in addition to the 3. I've been knitting over 30 yrs, so I have a lot of circular needles, but most are rather stiff. I'm just learning the magic loop method, and I think I'm going to love it! I'm just wondering what lengths are most versatile. I guess I don't really know at this point what I don't know.....Thanks in advance.


If you are planning on using them for magic loop then the 30" and the 37" will probably suit your needs for most projects. The 50" would be handy for something very large like a blanket. If your Boye tips are 4" like mine you might as well get an 8" cable and that will give you a complete set of 16" circulars.


----------



## pimi (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks so much for the advice; it makes perfect sense, as I have plenty of needles that I've used for afghans over the years. This is very exciting, so happy to be part of this group.


----------



## pimi (Aug 16, 2017)

I received my cables and screws yesterday; they fit perfectly! Thanks again to y'all for sharing the knowledge. I love my Boye needles even more now. Thanks again! I haven't had an issue with the needle coming unscrewed, which I was worried about after reading some of the ratings. And I can't say enough good things about Handsome Fibers! My new go-to site for needle needs. Efficient, reasonably priced, AND free shipping! Wow.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pimi said:


> I received my cables and screws yesterday; they fit perfectly! Thanks again to y'all for sharing the knowledge. I love my Boye needles even more now. Thanks again! I haven't had an issue with the needle coming unscrewed, which I was worried about after reading some of the ratings. And I can't say enough good things about Handsome Fibers! My new go-to site for needle needs. Efficient, reasonably priced, AND free shipping! Wow.


Great to hear!!! :sm24:

For what it's worth, today I had my first 'failure' of an original Boye cable. It hasn't completely broken, but it has begun to break and was snagging my yarn. It has been permanently removed from the NeedleMaster kits and the cracking area has been stained, so it'll never be used as a circular again. Considering it's around fifty years old, I'm not complaining.

Yes, I have the ChiaoGoo cables, but this old WIP was begun on this set, so remains on it. It's almost completed.


----------



## pimi (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm with you! A cable that lasted 50 yrs seems like a good long life to me. At 60, I have developed a few cracks and frays myself!


----------



## crochetthreads (Apr 5, 2013)

Chiaogoo cables come in large, small, and mini. The cables needed are all the small size with the small adaptor. I also did this to my Boye set and they work great. I purchased enough adapters to put in all the tips so the threads wouldn't get stripped so I made them permanent and only take the cables on and off. (Boye tips are Aluminum and the threads will strip easy) I also purchased cables in each size just to have what I need. I also own the original Chiaogoo sets and depending on yarn determines the set I use. Good Luck.


----------



## Susie H (May 1, 2016)

Thank you SO much to all who posted here about the cables. They are terrific, and yes, I now love my Needlemaster set. Handsome Fibers was quick and easy to deal with. (The disclaimer on their website about this not working simply isn't true.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Susie H said:


> Thank you SO much to all who posted here about the cables. They are terrific, and yes, I now love my Needlemaster set. Handsome Fibers was quick and easy to deal with. (The disclaimer on their website about this not working simply isn't true.)


That disclaimer is to protect them. Of the several sets of Boye NeedleMasters that I have acquired, only one pair of US#2 tips refused to engage with the ChiaoGoo part; I happily gave them to someone on Ravelry who'd lost her pair of that size.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

crochetthreads said:


> Chiaogoo cables come in large, small, and mini. The cables needed are all the small size with the small adaptor. I also did this to my Boye set and they work great. I purchased enough adapters to put in all the tips so the threads wouldn't get stripped so I made them permanent and only take the cables on and off. (Boye tips are Aluminum and the threads will strip easy) I also purchased cables in each size just to have what I need. I also own the original Chiaogoo sets and depending on yarn determines the set I use. Good Luck.


I also bought enough adapters to put in all the tips, for the same reason. Unfortunately, it seems one tip had already stripped slightly. I used a drop of superglue to permanently attach the tip. A bit leaked out & I used my daughter's dremel tool to smooth it off. That worked so now that needle, a size 6, is able to be used again. I use that size a lot.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for this info, tammy, i will look into it, as i tried to join some with connectors i bought online, but they do not work. Will order from handsome fibres.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow so much info in these posts. I have my old Boye set my mother's sears set( made by Boye) and another old Boye set that I bought at Goodwill in case my daughter ever decided to learn to knit. My daughter's set saved me when I was at her home and needed needles to resize a garment. Must get some of those nice new cords.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I ordered red cables and small connectors couldn't get the connector to screw in and then couldn't get it undone. I guess it cross threaded, now ruined. Any ideas how to start over with Boyle needle set???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I ordered red cables and small connectors couldn't get the connector to screw in and then couldn't get it undone. I guess it cross threaded, now ruined. Any ideas how to start over with Boyle needle set???


Boye tips are aluminum, a relatively soft metal. 
ChiaoGoo parts are - so far as I know - stainless steel, a relatively hard metal.
If indeed the parts are cross threaded, there may still be hope for the ChaioGoo part. Because it's the harder metal, it is probably unscathed. 
If you have any connection to someone who has tool-and-die experience/tools, that person might be able to help you.

Good luck!


----------



## ladysophiestark (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you thank you thank you! I just stumbled on this since I got my Needlemaster set and was devastated with the stiff cables since I do so much ML knitting. You’re my godsend right now! Woo! Happy dance indeed!


----------



## smlim (Mar 22, 2018)

I found a better alternative. The set is called Karnations interchangeable. Their cords are so much better and the fit the Boye set I have. However after using the chao goo chords, it striped the threads so now they don't work with any of them. They can be bought at eknittingneedles.com. Check it out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

smlim said:


> I found a better alternative. The set is called Karnations interchangeable. Their cords are so much better and the fit the Boye set I have. However after using the chao goo chords, it striped the threads so now they don't work with any of them. They can be bought at eknittingneedles.com. Check it out.


That's strange. I don't know on which topic I saw it, but another KPer said that the Boye and Karnation cables and tips were incompatible with one another. Maybe she only has the old, large-bore Boye tips. I haven't used my ChiaoGoo cables/Boye tips enough to experience any stripping of threads. Sad to hear that's a possibility. I guess I need to get the Karnation set after all. :sm15:


----------



## smlim (Mar 22, 2018)

I didn't read through all the posts. However I've been using karnation cords with my boye needles. You just have to tighten them real well because i think the boye screw heads are slightly longer. I havent found a issue with them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

smlim said:


> I didn't read through all the posts. However I've been using karnation cords with my boye needles. You just have to tighten them real well because i think the boye screw heads are slightly longer. I havent found a issue with them.


Thank you for that information. Are the Karnation cords any less stiff than the Boye's?


----------



## vlj7339iuka (Feb 7, 2019)

I am so glad I found your post. I had a love hate relationship with my Boye Needlemaster set. Loved the knitting needles but hated the cables. You had to join to get a cable long enough to handle a large project. Several times the connector came undone and almost had to restart my project. Before reading your post I was going to try and create my own from instructions I had found on the Internet. Not only was the cost somewhat high but I was having problems finding one of the components. Then I read your post and links to Handsome Fibers. I just received my new ChiaoGoo cables and connectors. Now I have the needle set I have always wanted. Thanks for doing the leg work and sharing your wonderful find.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vlj7339iuka said:


> I am so glad I found your post. I had a love hate relationship with my Boye Needlemaster set. Loved the knitting needles but hated the cables. You had to join to get a cable long enough to handle a large project. Several times the connector came undone and almost had to restart my project. Before reading your post I was going to try and create my own from instructions I had found on the Internet. Not only was the cost somewhat high but I was having problems finding one of the components. Then I read your post and links to Handsome Fibers. I just received my new ChiaoGoo cables and connectors. Now I have the needle set I have always wanted. Thanks for doing the leg work and sharing your wonderful find.


I believe someone in China reads KP. After getting the hardware to use my Boye NeedleMaster tips with ChiaoGoo's lovely cables, I came across what I consider a cross of Boye's tips and machined to fit them cables the same quality as ChiaoGoo on eBay. I got one set, and wrote to ask if the cables were available separately. They're are not, but - at that price - I'm quite willing to buy a second or third set just to get the cables.


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Positively AWESOME information! Thank you so-o-o-o much. I'll soon be dancing, too :sm24:


----------

